# does anyone know the where abouts of henry batten?



## serpentsteve (Aug 8, 2007)

does anybody know whats happened to henry batten
he used to advertise on your forum
as battens reptiles his e-mail was [email protected]
I ordered and paid for on the 31st. August 2007 a female het albino boa
for the total price of £210.00 plus £30.00 delivery
the total on my paypal of £248.40
to this day i still have not received it or my money back and as from my last time of e-mailing earlier this year have not heard or seen his advert or e-mail adress on your forum,
as this is my only way of contact ,
I am now concerned that i have lost my money and my snake
could any one (even henry) contact me to shed some light on this.
As it was this forum that I found him on and made the contact through
I would be very gratefull.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

can you find posts by him on the forum now?
when was he last active on here?
How come you waited over a year?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: argentine_boa

tells you when he was last active on here, drop him a PM


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

didnt he go and join the military?


----------



## serpentsteve (Aug 8, 2007)

*Thanks for your help*



Meko said:


> Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: argentine_boa
> 
> tells you when he was last active on here, drop him a PM


Ive tried to drop him a pm but not sure if its been accepted or if his 
e-mails are still up and running 
but have tried,
Thanks for the lead.


----------



## babyburm (Apr 19, 2007)

hes been having some personal problems as of late!
but i have herd he is going to be coming back on the snake scene!


----------

